# Pere Marquette Fall Steelhead / Cleanup Outing!



## [email protected] (Jan 21, 2001)

When?: Next weekend (The 8th)

Where and more details?: Clich here to find out and then sign up at the bottom of the page if interested!

It's always a great time and I hope many of you can make it...

_Steve_


----------

